# OpenSuse neben Win7 installieren



## Knaeckebrot93 (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben ich würde gerne OpenSuse(64Bit)  installieren ,aber ich möchte das bisherige Windows System auch behalten (Quasi mit Bootmenü wo man zwischen Opensuse und Win wählen kann und habe einige Fragen dazu).
1. Ist das ganze überhaupt irgendwie möglich (außer jetzt per VM) ?
Denn die Festplatte ist ja mit NTFS formatiert und dieses Dateisystem unsterstützt ja nur Windows.
2.Ich habe nur eine Partition (C ) angelegt kann ich diese jetzt noch partitionieren um eine freie Partition für OpenSuse zu erzeugen (ohne mein Windows System neuaufsetzen zu müssen)?
Und kann ich evtl. dann auch die Partition welche ich für OpenSuse anlege einzeln mit dem Dateisystem welches Opensuse nutzt formatieren (ohne die Windows Partition mitzuformatieren) ?


----------



## Research (3. Januar 2014)

Gparted live booten.

HDD umpartitionieren. (C verkleinern)

SuSe starten und konfigurieren. Müsste dir direkt beim Installieren anbieten das du Dualboot bekommst.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (3. Januar 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Gparted live booten.
> 
> HDD umpartitionieren. (C verkleinern)
> 
> SuSe starten und konfigurieren. Müsste dir direkt beim Installieren anbieten das du Dualboot bekommst.


 
Kann ich auf den 2 erzeugten Partitionen denn dann auch 2 verschiedene Dateisysteme verwenden ?
Windows arbeitet ja mit NTFS ,welches Dateisystem OpenSuse nutzt weiß ich grad nicht ,aber ja aufkeinenfall NTFS .
Habe noch nie probiert ob man verschiedene  Partitionen   mit unterschiedlichen Dateisystem formatieren kann ,oder ob die gesamte Festplatte ein und das selbe Dateisystem nutzen muss.


----------



## Research (3. Januar 2014)

Ja, das interessiert Windows nicht.

Ext4 heißt das bei Linux.

Du hast am Ende Partition1 NTFS mit Windows und Partition2 EXT4 SuSe. (Und nen Grub2 Bootloader)
Windows kann nicht in Partition gucken, nur mit Zusatztreibern für ext4.
SuSe kann auf Partition 1 gucken. Ohne Zusätze.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (3. Januar 2014)

Alles klar danke .
Ich werde mich dann morgen mal ans Partitionieren+Installieren begeben und berichten ob alles geklappt hat.


----------



## Research (3. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe da ist noch Platz auf der Platte


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Januar 2014)

*Achtung! Die Bilder dienen nur zum Zeigen wie es aussieht und sollte keinesfalls als Konfigurationsvorlage gelten. Übernehme keine Haftung bei Datenverlust oder ähnliches z.B. bei fehlerhafter Beschreibung etc. Man kann die Windows Partition natürlich auch z.B. mit GParted Live erstmal verkleinern und danach die Suse installation beginnen.*

Auf dem System (100 GB Festplatte) ist Windows 7 installiert und OpenSuse 13.1 kommt dazu.
Nach der Windows installation wird die OpenSuse DVD gebootet und installation ausgewählt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Willkommensscreen wählen wir Deutsch aus falls das noch nicht ist und klicken auf weiter. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach Checkt der Installer unser System. Wenn es damit fertig ist wählen wir Neuinstallation, drücken auf Weiter und wählen die korrekte Zeitzone. Dann gehts mit weiter welche Arbeitsumgebung man haben möchte, man hat die Auswahl von "KDE", oder unter "Andere" kommen noch "XFCE", "LXDE", "X Window" oder "Konsole" zur Auswahl.

Nun gehts an die Festplatte. Suse versucht selbst herauszufinden wie stark die Windowspartition geschrumpft werden kann, allerdings ist die Partition dann für Windows meist zu gering, so das es vll später Probleme geben könnte falls man noch einige Windows Programme nachinstallieren möchte. Aus diesem Grund klicken wir auf "Partitionsaufbau bearbeiten". In diesem Beispiel ist die Windows Startpartition 100 MB (sda1) groß und die Windows Partition 99 GB (sda2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir klicken auf Festplatte neu einlesen und sehen nun wie die aktuelle HDD gerade verwendet wird.
Danach klicken wir auf der Linken Seite auf Festplatte und wählen die Windows Partition (hier sda2).
Diese wird durch den Menüknopf "Größe Ändern" erstmal auf die gewünschte Größe verkleinert und neue Partitionen hinzugefügt mit "Partition hinzufügen".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu erst wählen wir eine Extended Partition, und wählen die restliche Größe der freien HDD aus. Danach
-> Primäre Partition -> Danach eine Partitionsgröße angeben für das Linux System - Einhängepunkt /
-> Primäre Partition -> Danach eine Partitionsgröße angeben für das Home System (also da wo deine Daten dann gespeichert werden wie z.B. Steam Spiele, Dokumente, etc. - Einhängepunkt /home
-> Primäre Partition -> Danach eine Partitionsgröße angeben -> Als Dateisystem Swap auswählen (ist sozusagen die Auslagerungsdatei und sollte sich an dem RAM im PC Orientieren).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend auf übernehmen und nochmal prüfen ob die Einstellungen soweit ok sind. Danach geht es weiter mit der Installation, Adminaccount, Useraccount etc.

Nach der Installation hat man die Auswahl ob man Suse oder Windows starten möchte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim starten von Windows 7 nach der Suse installation ist es möglich das erstmal CHKDSK durchläuft um das NTFS System zu checken.


----------

